# Swivel seat Autotrail Cheyenne



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi

Has anyone fitted a swivel seat to the drivers side on a Cheyenne, i am rather surprised that it isnt a standard fit or is there a reason for it not being so? Mine in on the Fiat base.

Wendy&Dick


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Hi, ours was already fitted, but only swivelled so far because of the steering wheel, so got a removable steering wheel, great,
try the search facility, if think i remember a post about your question, something to do with sawing off to long bolts, i believe?!


----------



## 89118 (May 14, 2005)

Hya W & D i fitted a swivel to the drivers seat on my 05 dakota , no probs just had to re drill a couple of the holes , if you havent got a removable steering wheel you need to move the seat forward a little each time you swivel it then push it back all the way to the door , then youve got loads of space . Good luck......


----------



## 100000 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Cheyenne drivers swivel seat*

Hi,
Only just seen your note on drivers swivel seat.
I have a Cheyenne and like you wanted a swivel seat on the drivers side gives a bit more seating area.
It was suggested to me to purchase a detachable steering wheel which allows the seat to swivel, this i did and its great also a good theft deterrent.
Autotrail had put a swivel base in the vehicle but it would not go all the way round because of the steering wheel got in the way, now all fine.
Maybe this may help.


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

*Swivel seats and detachable steering wheels*

Is it possible to fit a detachable steering wheel when there is an air bag fitted?

Pugwash.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I fitted a swivel drivers seat to my Apache. No need for a removable wheel, you just have to recline the back, slide forward, twist then slide back and then set the recline to vertical again. You soon get the hang of it !

Trevor


----------



## Woofer (Jul 3, 2005)

*Drivers Swivel seat*


No problem fitting a swivel unit on the fiat base of my Autotrail Cheyenne 590, I also have a removable steering wheel. What everyone hasn't mentioned is that the seat height is increased and this alters the driving position, so much that a tall person is looking through the top of the windscreen and the handbrake is even further away.
The only solution to this is to fit a reduced height seat mounting box.
Woofer


----------



## 122127 (Apr 7, 2009)

*auto-trail cheynne 590s 1998*

hi check out my posts hopefully you may be able to help me out,
take care


----------

